# LMIA Carpenter?



## desilva87 (Nov 26, 2014)

I have a written job offer from an employer in Fort St john. Do i need a LMIA? The CIC website says some trades don't need one. i know this take some time to get so if i don't need one, then i can just apply for work permit and hopefully head over….right?
any help more than welcome!
thanks
Carl


----------

